# Best laptop under 35k?



## dsmarty (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

Please suggest me a very good laptop under 35k.

My requirements :-
->At least 15" screensize.
->Core i5 3rd Gen.
->HDMI out and USB 3.0.

Usage :-
->12-14 Hours of daily usage.
->Watching HD movies
->Working with multiple visual studio windows.

I do not plan on playing any games on it, so dedicated GPU is not required. I don't want a lot of HDD space. I already have a 1TB USB 3.0 drive. I want a rough and tough laptop which can last for at least 2-3 years.

I have shortlisted some models, please suggest the best.

1) HP 2000 Series 2124TU

2) Lenovo Essential G Series G580 (59-324061)

According to some of my friends, lenovo is the best option. Any help will be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## vkl (Oct 3, 2012)

Specs wise they are quite similar.G580 has usb 3.0 ports while the 2124TU doesn't have.
G580 has a single plug for Headphone and Mic which may be a downside for some.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Oct 3, 2012)

The models which you have suggested above among them i would say 'HP 2000 Series 2124TU' would be the going option in terms of price as well as configurations.
I have reviewed this Laptop its worth buying in all respect! Even screen size also good for watching full HD videos.


----------



## rider (Oct 3, 2012)

HP 2000 Series 2124TU is far better superior hardware than lenovo ideapad. It was available for 32k on HS18 deal which expired now.


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 3, 2012)

rider said:


> HP 2000 Series 2124TU is far better superior hardware than lenovo ideapad. It was available for 32k on HS18 deal which expired now.




Can you please explain why is HP better?
As far as I know, both have same hardware specs. Lenovo has USB 3.0 but HP doesn't.
Any special reason to choose HP?


----------



## rider (Oct 3, 2012)

dsmarty said:


> Can you please explain why is HP better?
> As far as I know, both have same hardware specs. Lenovo has USB 3.0 but HP doesn't.
> Any special reason to choose HP?



more reliable hp motherboard with new chipset, hp cool sense and excellent after sales service. If you are looking for more feature and superior build quality  and USB 3.0 better increase your budget 5k and get hp pavilion G6 model.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 3, 2012)

rider said:


> *more reliable hp motherboard with new chipset*, hp cool sense and excellent after sales service.



Care to explain which "more reliable" mobo does HP has ? and why ?



rider said:


> If you are looking for more feature and superior build quality  and USB 3.0 better increase your budget 5k and get hp pavilion G6 model.



Why not G580 without increasing 5k with all those *required* features that your g6 has?


----------



## p!e (Oct 4, 2012)

+1 for Lenovo G580.


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for all the replies. I think lenovo is the winner here.
There is no point in spending 5k more for just a brand name.

Btw does anyone have experience with lenovo after sales service? I live in Bangalore. Is service easily available in this city?


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 6, 2012)

Alright then, I've decided to buy Lenovo G580. I hope it's a right decision.


----------

